# Slow Internet on New Install



## HappyPsychoHead (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am brand new to FreeBSD and I am trying to get a new installation off the ground. My network connection worked at first, but very slowly, then has become more intermittent over time. I can try to get my rc.conf info, but it is difficult because my internet is not working on the FreeBSD partition. However, I have not modified it, so it is as the installer created it. I am on an Asus U46e laptop with the Intel 6500 wireless card. I loaded the module for this chipset, but that did not seem to help. The internet usually connects but runs at a speeds so slow it is crippling (usually around 300 Bp downloads). As a result, I cannot download any of the ports because they keep timing out. I did manage to get through the first `portsnap fetch`, but I have been unable to download xorg.

My computer is a dual boot with a Windows partition which has been able to get download speeds of up to 3 Mbps, so the hardware on the computer and the router both work. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. I have tried to go through the handbook, but I haven't had much luck.


----------



## segfault (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been having troubles getting my Asus UX32 laptop to connect via wireless as well. It has an Intel 6235 wireless chip which turns out was not supported in FreeBSD 10 RELEASE. It does however appear to work out of the box with FreeBSD 11-CURRENT. I am puzzled as to why your connection works at all but maybe it has a similar issue as mine. Have you tried installing a snapshot of CURRENT yet?


----------



## HappyPsychoHead (Oct 14, 2014)

I am a little surprised it worked as well. I used Gentoo before, and I had to download the firmware in order for my wireless card to be recognized. I am currently on the FreeBSD 10.0, I don't see 11 anywhere.


----------



## segfault (Oct 15, 2014)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/


----------

